#  Krankheiten >   Übelkeit, druck im Magen, druck in der Speißeröhre >

## Shatsho

Hallo  :Smiley:  
Ich habe in den letzten Tagen bzw. Wochen öfters Probleme mit meinem Magen und ich bekomme langsam Panik, was es sein könnte. Eigentlich wollte ich heute zum Hausarzt, aber dieser hat seine Praxis schon geschlossen...nächste Woche geh ich dann auf jedenfall hin.  
Ich schilder euch mein Problem, wie es anfing und wie die Situation in Moment aussieht: 
Vor genau einem Monat, hatte ich das aller erste Mal einen Überkeitsanfall. Mir gings den ganzen Tag über gut, habe in der Kantine zu Mittag Spinat mit Rührei gegessen und Abends bin ich mit meiner Freundin nach Hause gefahren. Plötzlich wurde mir bei der Fahrt schlecht und dachte, ich müsse mich übergeben. Wir haben angehalten, aber nichts passierte. Nach ca. 1 bis 2 Stunden war die Übelkeit wieder verflogen.  
Dann war eine lange Zeit nichts mehr, bis ich nun meinem Urlaub hatte, der begann am 22.12. Über die Feiertage hinweg war alles ok, am 27.12 bin ich dann mit Freunden nach Hamburg gefahren, haben Abends Chips gegessen und so ein Energy Drink mit Bier getrunken, war aber nur eine Flasche und sowas trinke ich normal öfters. Ich bin schlafen gegangen und um 1 Uhr nachts bin ich dann mit Herzrasen aufgewacht...mir war kalt, habe dennoch irgendwie so ein Hitzegefühl verspürt, mir wurde dann richtig schlecht und bin aufgestanden, da ich dachte, ich werde mich übergeben müssen. Aber nichts passierte. Ich bin dann im Flur des Hotels hin und hergelaufen, habe mich sogar angezogen und bin nach draußen um frische Luft zu schnappen. Es wurde zeitweise besser, aber das war immer so ein hin und her zwishen "mir ist bisschen schlecht" und "mir ist richig schlecht, dass ich gleich kotzen muss". 
Um 3Uhr wurde es langsam besser und ich konnte dann auch wieder schlafen.  
Morgens habe ich  mich dann ganz gut gefühlt, bin aufgestanden und gleich fingen die Magenschmerzen an. Die gingen dann langsam weg, als ich Wasser getrunken habe. 
Beim Frühstücken habe ich fast nichts runterbekommen. Ein halbes Brötchen habe ich geschafft, bei der zweiten Hälfte ist mir richtig schlecht geworden. So blieb es auch...mal wurde es mir richtig schlecht und dann weniger. U-Bahn fahren war der Horror... 
Der zweite Tag war etwas besser...habe nur Jogurt zu Frühstück gegessen, bin aber mit den gleichen Magenschmerzen aufgewacht. Die übelkeit war dennoch da.  
Der dirtte Tag war dann auch besser...ab und zu kam die Übekeit über mich, aber ich konnte etwas mehr essen.  
Als ich dann zu Hause war, hatte ich ab und zu noch diese Übelkeitsanfälle, die waren am 5 Tag dann alle weg. Konnte essen...hab mich richtig wohl gefühlt.  
Jetzt ist es schon wieder so weit. Am Mittwoch war ich mit meiner Freundin beim Starbucks, zu Mittag habe ich nichts gegessen und hatte auch richtig hunger...ich dachte, der Muffin und die große Latte würden mir reichen. Nach dem Starbucks waren wir noch für ein Stündchen im Buchladen, da gings mir noch gut und als wir dann im Kino waren...wurde mir richtig heiß, meine Handflächen waren vollgeschwitzt, mein Herz fing an zu raßen und mir wurde richtig übel. Schlimmer wurde es....als das Kino immer voller wurde...der Raum war auch richtig eng...aber sowas hat mich nich nie gestörrt. Wir mussten das Kino verlassen, ich konnte es nicht mehr aushalten, ich dachte, ich müsste dann irgendwann während dem Film kotzen. 
Ich bin nach Hause gefahren, während der fahrt war es so wie in Hamburg...mal wurde es mir schlechter und besser. 
Zu Hause habe ich dann noch warme Suppe gegessen...mir gings besser.  
Gestern war dann alles ok. Heute morgen bin ich aufgewacht und hatte so ein komischen Druck in der Speißeröhre, als würde mir Galle oder irgendeine Flüssigkeit hochwandern. Den druck spüre ich jetzt auch noch leicht...auch überhaupt, fühlt sich meine Bauchgegend seltsam an.  
Was denkt ihr, was das sein könnte?   
Dann gibts noch eine Sache, weiß aber nicht, ob diese damit zusammen hängt. Seid der siebten Klasse leide ich irgendwie an Magenkrämpfen, die unregelmäßig aufkreuzen. Manchmal waren die so schlimm, dass ich meine Luft angehalten habe...das Atmen tat richtig weh. Die Magenkrämpfe kamen meistens, wenn ich lange Zeit nichts gegessen habe oder getrunken. Als ich dann gegessen habe, wurden die schmerzen meistens stärker, gingen aber dann weg, als ich mich auf den Bauch hingelegt habe. Nach 30min war dann alles vorbei. 
Die schmerzen waren wirklich krass...oft hatte ich das gefühl, mich auf der Straße einfach auf den Boden legen zu wollen. Manchmal tat mir während der schmerzen auch das Herz weh. Ich leide schon seid ca. 6 Jahren darunter, mittlerweile ist es sogar etwas besser geworden.  
Als ich dann eine ärtzliche Untersuchtung für die Ausbildung durchführen musste, wurde mein Bauch abgetastet. An einer stelle tats weh und die Ärztin hat mich gefragt, ob es weh tut...aus Angst, es könnte was schlimmes sein...habe ich "nein" gesagt. Der schmerz liegt (vom Patienten ausgesehen) links über dem Bauchnabel.  
So...das wars...hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen, was es vllt. sein könnte. 
Ich habe richtig panische Angst, dass es Krebs ist...

----------


## dreamchaser

Geh zum Arzt!! Der wird dich untersuchen und weitere Diagnosik einleiten wie z.B. Ultraschall vom Bauch und dann wahrscheinlich noch eine Magenspiegelung veranlassen.

----------


## Maya

Hallo, ja wollte dir auch raten unbedingt einen Arzt aufzusuchen. Habe nämlich auch seit monaten mit Übelkeit gekämpft und 8 kg abgenommen. Mein Arzt meinte die ganze Zeit ich sei Schwanger. Bei einem Ultraschall fand man dann einen Tumor in der Bauchspeicheldrüse. Möchte dir auf keinen Fall Angst einjagen, aber bei mir ging das Ganze nochmals gut aus, weil man es noch frühzeitig entdeckt hat. Wünsche dir alles Gute und hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes.

----------

